# RAW! Case Thursday April 1st - Line Street



## Trev (Mar 24, 2010)

*Season Warm Up & Stretch Out !!!*

   Weather Permitting!

  I am planning on hitting Case  next Thursday.

  We want to be wheels down for 4pm @ the Line street entrance.

  This is not an 80mph run.. we will be hitting the old red trail for a season warm up, slow/med paced ride.  

Tim and I are in, and I have invited some riders from work...

Come on out, warm the legs up, play on some of Case's Potato(e is optional) rocks.. etc..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2010)

I should be in, will have to see how work goes.

I did see your bike the other day hanging off a rack somewhere!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I should be in, will have to see how work goes.
> 
> I did see your bike the other day hanging off a rack somewhere!



It would be cool if you can make it. Looks like I will be rocking the HT for this ride. It's currently set up as a single speed, could be very tough going!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmm.

Anyone have a bike they're looking to sell?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2010)

mondeo said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Anyone have a bike they're looking to sell?



how tall are you?


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> how tall are you?


5'10".

My road bike is a 56cm. Guessing I'd go for a 17" frame for MTB?


----------



## Trev (Mar 25, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I should be in, will have to see how work goes.
> 
> I did see your bike the other day hanging off a rack somewhere!



That you did, she is in the Doctor's office getting her Juicy 3 Calipers replaced.. expecting a call today actually..

See what you can do Jeff about Thursday..

Also invited a couple of guys from work here...  chances are they aren't coming.. never hurts to ask though


----------



## Trev (Mar 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> 5'10".
> 
> My road bike is a 56cm. Guessing I'd go for a 17" frame for MTB?



Probably ya..


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2010)

mondeo said:


> 5'10".
> 
> My road bike is a 56cm. Guessing I'd go for a 17" frame for MTB?



sizes only really relate to other bikes by the same company. For instanc my 18" Turner 5spot is much bigger than my 18" OnOne Inbred.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm out, have a fractured finger.


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I'm out, have a fractured finger.



Souvenir from the weekend with Paul and wa-loaf?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Souvenir from the weekend with Paul and wa-loaf?



Slipped in the shower...


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Jeff......did you fall in the shower with Paul and Waloaf? 

With all the rain the past couple of days we should stay off the trails for a while. I am planning on rescheduling this ride for next week. If it's really dry we might be able to get out Sunday AM.


----------



## Paul (Mar 31, 2010)

Going after that rock-hard nasal oyster proved too much for you, Jeffe?

And the shower would be Greg's domain, Wa and I are into the "2 Beds, 1 Comforter" thing.


----------



## Trev (Mar 31, 2010)

Looking to reschedule for Monday RAW...   

Anyone in ?

Oh, Tim, I see your Sunday AM sorry, I am out of state for this wknd..


----------

